# Need help!



## 19194 (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello,My 12 yr old son has IBS. He was diagnosed earlier this year. He has had ongoing issues since he was 7. He has been hospitalized many times. He has frequent abdomanal pains, vomits, body aches, headaches and becomes extremely fatigued. I have read a few articles and am not sure where to begin. I know whatever route I take I would like it to involve something natural. I feel as though he has been on too many medications and they are doing more harm than good. Although, I am open to anything that would help him as he is sick about 4-5 month out of the year and spends most of it in bed...in pain. My sons health is most important. In the quest of trying to find something to help my son the financial aspect has just made matters worse. With all the missed work, testing, doctors bills and medications we have depleted our savings, have many medical bills we cannot pay and have ruined our credit, and yet my son is still in pain. He is a loving, caring and joyful child who has a smile that would melt anyones heart. I would take his pain and pray for God to give his pain to me so that he can know what it is like to start and finish sports to go most of the school year without missing, to be pain free. With this, I ask for anyones advice who can help my son. cnoll


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think looking into hypnotherapy would be a good way to go, if you want to stay all natural. No drugs, no active participation as such. All you have to do is lie there and listen.Check this out:http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.comNikki


----------



## 16091 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi cnoll,Being diagnosed with IBS since 10 (I'm 18 now), I know how your son feels.The biggest thing that helped me was to find the foods that caused the problems, and to eliminate them from my diet compeletely. I've also been to therapy to get a handle on my stress. Stress, for me at least, plays a huge factor with IBS.I've made several other lifestyle changes. Going out is never in advance, and I wake up early every morning to allow for any problems. I have never missed a day of school because of IBS. Eventually your son will learn to ignore some of the little uncomfortable moments. In addition, I've found the medicine that works for me best and I carry it with me at all times.There are other things as well, which I would be happy to talk to you about if you're interested. My e-mail is yuffie811###sprynet.com--. I hope I could help in some way!Hollie


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi cnoll. I know exactly what you mean, my son has been going through the same thing and has sine he was very young. He is 16 now and still gets frequent headaches, vomiting and constipation. He's had many tests over the years, and has been hospitalized for dehydration due to vomiting many times. The tests found nothing. He misses school a lot and has fallen behind. It's not quite as bad as it was when he was younger, but it keeps him from having a relatively normal life. Our doc thinks it is migraines(his headaches are pretty intense) he take Imatrex when needed, but insists that that doesn't help for very long. I know what it's like to be at you wit's end about your child's health. You want concrete, definate solutions and no one is giving you any. The only thing I can say is be persistant, don't let the medical professionals brush you off, what is routine to them is nerve wracking and upsetting for your son and you. Have him try a food diary, it could be a certain food or combo of foods. Work with a gastro doc and a nutritionist(certified) and figure out the best way to help your son. My son is balking at the idea of a food diary, but all else has failed so we're giving it a try. Let us know how things are going with you and your son. Take care.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Just to add, I know that this can be financially draining. We too have accumulated a lot of medical bills. If you don't have access to insurance, try applying for financial aid, and may be difficult to get, again be persistant. If all else fails, find a doc who will understand your financial situation and still work with you(I have to believe they are out there somewhere.)


----------

